# Oceans Direct



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

Has anyone dealt w/ Oceans Direct before?

http://www.oceansdirect.ca

Website says that orders can be picked up at NAFB. Abit confused about that..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's because it's all run by the same family.


----------



## drknight (May 25, 2009)

ahhh.. I thought so... have you bought anything from oceans direct?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nope. But I would jst go to NAFB and buy everything in person.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

yes NAFB JOHN's son ;-D


----------

